# Old Bay Window, lack of support...



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Bay windows can vary in price depending upon the Mfg & size
Installation also varies depending upon what they need to do

I opted to build my own bay window
Middle fixed was under $500, the other 2 were under $300
Framing, insulation (R19 wall, R49 ceiling) etc was less then $400
Get windows that qualify for the 30% energy tax credit

Before:









After: I gained 2' of floor space inside too


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend installing a bay as a novice, that is a very pricey thing to mess up.... In terms of fixing your existing unit, if that thing is sagging as rapidly as you say, I'd advise that you get it supported. Get out a floor jack, a board to put it on, and a piece of 4x4 to span from the floor jack to the window. Jack it up until it is level and/or operates properly, then build some new legs that are attached to the framing of the house. This will also be a good way for you to experiment with how a new installation would go. The adjustment is the hardest part.


----------



## ogrenjr (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. Do you think if I found a way to support it, and pushed it back up to its proper place, would the windows go back to working properly? Or would it just be delaying the inevitable?

I am starting to wonder if I shouldn't just install regular windows in that spot instead, to save some money, and do it myself.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

At 25-30 years old I would replace them
Mine was only ~15 years old & I replaced them

Any picture of the window area ?

I extended the floor under my old bay windows
Built a standard wall to fit standard windows, then installed normal windows


----------



## ogrenjr (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's a picture from the inside...below the window there is a heating vent, electrical, and old hardwood floor that I'd have to extend to do something more dramatic to that wall. I've also thought about putting in french doors and building a little patio, but I don't think it's something the city would approve due to proximity to the road. 

I think I'm going to have to just go with regular windows due to cost. Outside of the house is vinyl siding, is there any good sources for info and 'how-to' installing large windows?

Thanks again


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

You *should* be able to jack the window up into a position that allows the units to open/close properly.
Once that position is obtained, build some supporting braces for underneath the windows and then sheet it in.


----------

